# Amano shrimp



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

Hi all,

I took a couple of photos this afternoon, after my Amano shrimp decided to get right up close and personal. No warning so the photos are pretty basic but I think they turned out well.

These are lit from just the 2 T5s and ambient light. Shot on a 550D with a kit lens. 





I'm going to try and get some good shots of my CPDs but they are too shy most of the time. 

Any crits and comments welcome. I used to work as a photographer but had never shot an aquarium until last month. It's a very different beast!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mr P (7 May 2012)

hi rob,from what i can see the pics are not too bad,what iso did you use?,the higher the speed you can use you have more chance of getting a sharp shot.i do alot of photography but like you i have not done much with my tanks,i must do some tank pics especially considering the weather we are having, idont mind taking pics on mucky days but i dont like getting my camera too wet.all the best ,skankypup.


----------



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

Thanks. I shot this at ISO 800. This is as high as I would like to go. Any more and noise becomes an issue.
If I was shooting properly I'd used a tripod and some extra lighting but this was an off the cuff thing.

Overall I'm pleased but yes, it could certainly be better.


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 May 2012)

i have the 550d and find i can go up to 1600 without to much noise...

nice pics!


----------



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

I think you are probably right. I write for some of the camera magazines so I tend to be using calibration cards for a lot of noise appraisal. Noise is quite obvious in those conditions but in a shot like these it probably isn't too noticeable. 
Just habit. 
I'll set up some shots soon with a 5D mk3 soon. I want to test out the video on it too. I still say the 7D and even 55D are better than the mk2 for that. 

Thanks though. For quick snaps they turned out ok. I'm just waiting for the tank to be fully established and I can justify a day or two to get everything pristine and lit properly. It will mean removing my current light supports as well!


----------



## somethingfishy (7 May 2012)

pariahrob said:
			
		

> I write for some of the camera magazines



I would love to take some pics that are even half this good; of my shrimp and especially my very shy peppermint plec.... beince you mentioned your camera knowledge   what dlsr would you recommend for someone with a modest budget?

sorry for the kinda spam ignore the question if you want bud; and just take the compliment on the pics


----------



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

I'll take the compliment and five my opinion. 

Thanks! 

Ok, as for cameras this is such a tricky subject. Unless you are making a living from photography just buy what you can afford. As long as you have a variety of modes, such as sport or landscape, you'll be fine. One thing to look out for is a nice big screen. A bigger screen will aid composition. 
Adjustable white balance is especially handy for aquarists, as we have such varied lightingn 
If you move up to DSLR then the canon 550D is very very good for the money. the kit lens isn't great and I'd suggest buying a body and either a 50mm prime lens (figurine means fixed focal length) or an L series 70-200mm which is still one of my favourites. 
The Nikon D3100 is also a pretty good entry level DSLR again, like most, the kit lens isn't great. 

With technology today you have to be either a high end user or a very enthusiastic prosumer to really gain any benefit from the higher end gear. Most compacts take better photos now than a five year old DSLR. You may be better buying a cheaper camera and put some money toward a solid tripod and a book on lighting and/or composition. 

Sorry for the lengthy reply! If you need any specific advice feel free to PM me.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 May 2012)

He's not wrong, you'll see a big difference if you can afford a DSLR. I'm not a great fan of Canon or Nikon these days but you can't argue with the value for money on their entry level DSLR's. If you buy another lens I'd go with something wide angle as it would be good not only for taking aquarium pics but also landscapes on days out.


----------



## greenink (9 May 2012)

What do you think of the 60D?

I want:

- hd video
- rotating flip out screen, as taking pictures of v small infant who only smiles if he can see you
- good low light performance

Currently using a borrowed rebel - how much better is the 60D?

Is the 60D the best value for money here? Have a decent canon 1.4 50mm prime lens already.


----------



## pariahrob (9 May 2012)

The 60D is a good body. Better than the rebel/xt/kiss (all the same thing but different names for different countries). The glass is always the biggest impact and a good lens will make a bad body better. Flip side is nothing can help bad glass. 
A 1.4 50mm is a good lens to have. Is it an L series? (they have a red ring around them if you're unsure) if so stick with it. They are excellent. 

An odd point maybe but go somewhere like jessops and try one out. If the contes don't naturally fall into the right place in your hand try something else. There are huge differences between bodies and you will only find some comfortable. Might sound like a minor point but when you are spending hundreds you want it to feel nice to use. It will help prevent camera shake too.


----------

